# look at this sad add i just found



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

who else thinks this add is very sad i was looking on pl and came accross this add how the hell can anbody rent an animal out and the rest of it is just weired oppinions please

Description
I have now a syrian hamster that is at a adults age but is very shy it needs nice and gentle care as its a litle scared it is at the moment got a hamster cage but the cage is a hamster mansion the cage is 20 pounds and the syrian hamster is 20 pounds but i will sell the hamster plaus mansion with water 
botle and food for 20 pounds i also have a toad for sale it eats crikets it has a cage you can hold it and it loves to float in his water bowl it really likes it plus it can eat insects and worms and that is on sale for 15 pounds but if some one wanted to come and buy evry animal and cage at once i would sell it all for 35 pounds unless someone is intrested in renting it we will rent one animal out for up to 2 months and for 10 pounds evry seven days but this hamster is 10 pounds so it would be beter just to buy the hamster unless you would like to buy it and get to no it to find out if you like it or not on your 3rd week of a purchase of rent/buying a animal it will be sold for half the price


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

that makes me confused  x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

What.............


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bloody hell...thats awful!! Both gramatically...but horrible on the animals!! xx


----------



## Denise Jonty&Dulcie (Mar 19, 2010)

Just dreadful--lets hope the animals find a good home--sorry I won't be renting/buying the Toad!!!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

IAM glad it not just me that thinks so it is horrible those poor animals confusinghow people think this is ok when its so so wrong


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ummmm, yeah, ok!! Cant say much more!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

looks like a kid has wrote it


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Aye??? What?? A hamster and toad?? Have they caught this toad in the garden?? Toads don't stay in water for long they live in damp places under rocks etc  I have a syrian hamster and shes not shy at all !!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

That sounds like a child wrote it, maybe there hoping to make a bit of pocket money by renting out their pets? :confused1:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm very wrong and very confusing! :confused1:

I agree it does sound like a kid trying to make some pocket money by renting them out! :eek6:


----------

